# iPad 3 en automne d'après Tech Crunch



## gto55 (10 Février 2011)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/09/ipad-3/


----------



## ced68 (10 Février 2011)

Apparemment ce serait plutôt un iPad 2.5... Mais ce serait quand même super étonnant de la part d'Apple je pense de sortir 2 iPads en 1 an.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Février 2011)

avec une sortie en octobre novembre ce sera le block buster des ventes technos pour les fêtes de fin d'année, et cela alors que le conurrence commencera à peine à avoir une offre approchante.

Le challenge commercial pour Apple est difficile vu les progressions enregistrées sur le dernier exercice


----------

